# Queensland Flood Warning



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Received this via email, thought it prudent to pass on.


> Emergency Management Division
> Priority Update #1
> 3pm Tuesday 21/12/10
> 
> ...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you received another one today? I heard that some of the rainfall figures have been downgraded......still a very wet Christmas regardless!


----------



## Hammo (Feb 21, 2008)

I've just arrived on the goldie for a 3 week holiday and just checked 7 day forecast....oh man. Lucky I packed the wet weather gear.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hammo said:


> I've just arrived on the goldie for a 3 week holiday and just checked 7 day forecast....oh man. Lucky I packed the wet weather gear.


You'll still think it's great....compared to Canberra ;-)


----------



## Hammo (Feb 21, 2008)

Catching anything but redfin is always a bonus, rain, hail or shine!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hammo said:


> Catching anything but redfin is always a bonus, rain, hail or shine!


Don't get too excited about the catching anything bit


----------

